# New HSS928 questions and concerns



## Rime (Dec 4, 2017)

Hello, I'm new to the forum and not usually one to start threads, however I've got a couple questions about my new machine. After waiting on a long back order, my 928 finally arrived and I put it straight to work yesterday. One disappointment was finding that it came without the double-articulated chute and hour meter. I'm aware this was the case in previous years but I thought I had heard something had changed and these were now included on the HSS928AATD in the US. Would appreciate clarification on whether I got what I payed for.

Also, after engaging the auger clutch and then the drive clutch I'm finding the auger clutch handle springing back up about half the time as I release it. Kinda disappointed something like this missed the quality control check. I haven't looked closely at it yet as to whether I should make an adjustment myself or should I expect to have them fix it?

Overall, it does seem like a great machine. For my snow needs I'm realizing the 1332 would've been a better fit for my mission, and ultimately it appears to be a better value as well.

Thanks!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

calling your dealer will probably get you a more informed answer.


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

Rime said:


> Hello, I'm new to the forum and not usually one to start threads, however I've got a couple questions about my new machine. After waiting on a long back order, my 928 finally arrived and I put it straight to work yesterday. One disappointment was finding that it came without the double-articulated chute and hour meter. I'm aware this was the case in previous years but I thought I had heard something had changed and these were now included on the HSS928AATD in the US. Would appreciate clarification on whether I got what I payed for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The HSS928 also lacks the electronic auger protection system that the 13hp model has. (The Canadian model of the HSS928 has the two stage chute, hour meter, and the APS)
It baffles my why Honda pulls this crap on the American consumer. I'd be pissed too.


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

That's the Canadian model of the 928
With all the goddies


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

US HSS928 does not have an hour meter or dual articulating chute. You didn’t get stiffed.

There was a TSB issued for the Auger handle interlock last year. Your new model should have the upgraded component. I’d call the dealer.

If your willing to fork out the sheckles I bet your dealer will accept your 928 back on a 1332.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

This is the same model I just purchased,it has the the auger protection,hour meter and two stage chute . 



highdesignfool said:


> That's the Canadian model of the 928
> With all the goddies


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

highdesignfool said:


> It baffles my why Honda pulls this crap on the American consumer. I'd be pissed too.


It's not baffling at all. On the whole, Americans simply aren't willing to pay for those features. So Honda has to do whatever it takes to keep the snowblowers there within target pricing for that market. 

Canadians have an mrsp of $4549 for the electric start 9hp.
American have an msrp of $2909($3715 cdn) for the electric start 9hp. 
Personally, I'd take American pricing and features over Canadian pricing and features all day long! An Hour meter and dual chute? While cool, it's a complete waste of $$$. Has absolutely zero impact on the performance and longevity of these machines.

Some may say"oh well with the hour meter you know when to change the oil". - Just change it once a season. 

"Oh well with the dual articulating chute, you have more control on where you're moving the snow". - Does anybody with the single chute deflector REALLY have trouble moving the snow where they want? Really? Because I don't. 

The auger protection system is a nice feature. But in my experience, as long as you have your skid shoes properly adjusted(height) for the terrain you are clearing, you won't be busting any shear pins. 

Canadians are paying close to $1000(after tax) for those features. As a Canadian consumer, I think I have more of a right to be pissed!


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

Marlow said:


> Yeah you're right you should be pissed!
> I have friends in Ontario that drive across the peace bridge just to buy school clothes because they are so bent over by the outrageous prices in Canada. It's that way for blue jeans, pencils, chainsaws, new cars, and your very own Honda snowblower.
> Aside from the higher cost of living in the great white north,
> My point is that the three features that
> have been mentioned above should be available to the American consumer on the 9hp model just like they are on the 13hp model. I would even be willing to pay somewhat more. (Not $1000 more like you had to pay though)


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Defiantly not worth the $1000 and I could easily done without,but I have no choice but to purchase with those options on it,they want you to pay for you don't want.Rip Off. 




highdesignfool said:


> Marlow said:
> 
> 
> > It's not baffling at all. On the whole, Americans simply aren't willing to pay for those features. So Honda has to do whatever it takes to keep the snowblowers there within target pricing for that market.
> ...


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I agree that the option to add or omit features should be a consumer choice. 

A good hour meter is $40 bucks.

dual articulating chute I think it cost me $120 parts. 

Auger protection... priceless  ... seriously though, not super important. That’s what shear bolts are for. Unless you ask a toro fan.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

drmerdp said:


> That’s what shear bolts are for. Unless you ask a toro fan.


I had a toro powermax, and they have shear bolts. I busted a few! lol
I have no idea why they advertise that they don't use them. They do and their dealers even have them readily available on hand.


----------



## Rime (Dec 4, 2017)

Thank you all for chiming in. I appreciate hearing everyone's perspective. I feel better knowing that I got what I ordered, and while I'd jump at the chance to have my dealer let me trade up to a 1332 it isn't in the cards now. I'm in the Pacific NW and it took almost six weeks to get this on special order with final sale. Perhaps there are showrooms full of these but I can't seem to find them here. As it is, I'm battling four feet of frozen concrete now so I'm gonna have to stick with it and it's doing the job.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Rime said:


> Thank you all for chiming in. I appreciate hearing everyone's perspective. I feel better knowing that I got what I ordered, and while I'd jump at the chance to have my dealer let me trade up to a 1332 it isn't in the cards now. I'm in the Pacific NW and it took almost six weeks to get this on special order with final sale. Perhaps there are showrooms full of these but I can't seem to find them here. As it is, I'm battling four feet of frozen concrete now so I'm gonna have to stick with it and it's doing the job.


It's a machine that you are going to have for a long time. I would take the 'trade up' offer from your Dealer. If you have to deal with a lot of wet heavy snow, you'll be better off with an HSS1332ATD (you definitely get more for your money with this model).
You can also 'try' trading up next year, or you can tell your dealer that you'll like to trade up but need to use the blower until the new one arrives.....


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

Marlow said:


> I had a toro powermax, and they have shear bolts. I busted a few! lol
> I have no idea why they advertise that they don't use them. They do and their dealers even have them readily available on hand.


most don't even know toro sells a kit named shear bolt https://www.propartsdirect.net/133-2576-toro-shear-pin.aspx 2 auger bolts, 2 spacers, 2 locking nuts, 2 impeller bolts and nuts

yes they are a grade 5 bolt yet to me the use of the spacer means IF NEEDED they will shear


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Marlow said:


> I had a toro powermax, and they have shear bolts. I busted a few! lol
> I have no idea why they advertise that they don't use them. They do and their dealers even have them readily available on hand.


Are you using the OEM shear bolts, or a softer hardware bought bolt ? Seems odd that you are breaking bolts instead of the engine stalling like Toro claims will happen.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

RIT333 said:


> Are you using the OEM shear bolts, or a softer hardware bought bolt ? Seems odd that you are breaking bolts instead of the engine stalling like Toro claims will happen.


any bolt will break given the right forces, yes they are a stronger grade 5 yet give it the right side load, snap! 30 years on my former 624 ps and 20 on the 824 ps,i sheared a few myself, but it was because the plow picked up paving blocks and i caught them . 
shear bolts are a safety item and cheap insurance against more costly repairs and the reason my new toro 928 has had them installed . just find a 5/16 kit the right length you're good to go,


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

RIT333 said:


> Are you using the OEM shear bolts, or a softer hardware bought bolt ? Seems odd that you are breaking bolts instead of the engine stalling like Toro claims will happen.


The original bolts that sheared were installed in the factory - I bought it new. The replacements were OEM bought at the dealership. I asked the parts guy why toro claims what they do, he didn't know but said they sell a pile of shear bolts for them.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

"The Heavy-Duty Auger Gearbox has special oversized hardened gears and shafts designed to withstand extreme stress, virtually eliminating the need for shear pins."

That's a quote from toro. Key word - "virtually" which means almost. So they claim the gear box is so strong it _ALMOST_ eliminates the need for shear pins - yet they still use them! And they do indeed shear. 

Pointless claim. Any manufacturer can say "we're so confident in the strength of our gear boxes that they don't even need shear pins. But just in case, we use them anyway!". LOL


----------



## Blosumsno (Dec 7, 2016)

Last year I checked the parts diagram/list from the Toro website and it only calls out "screw-HH and nut, lock-NI" no mention of "shear" or similar. With the old drum auger wouldn't a shear bolt be impossible to replace while on the machine? Not sure.


https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=46009

Just click on PARTS and click on the auger diagram for the parts list.


Sorry if I hijacked the thread.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Blosumsno said:


> Last year I checked the parts diagram/list from the Toro website and it only calls out "screw-HH and nut, lock-NI" no mention of "shear" or similar. With the old drum auger wouldn't a shear bolt be impossible to replace while on the machine? Not sure.
> 
> 
> https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=46009
> ...


Call them what you want, any bolts connecting the impeller or auger will shear under the right strains. All you have to do is physically look at your machine to see the bolts. If I were you, I'd have extras of those bolts on hand or you'll find yourself cursing and flipping out one day just like I did when I had a toro! LOL


----------



## Blosumsno (Dec 7, 2016)

Totally agree, just conveying what the parts list says, fortunately don't have to worry about that with the Snowmaster we got last year.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Blosumsno said:


> Totally agree, just conveying what the parts list says, fortunately don't have to worry about that with the Snowmaster we got last year.


If there are no shear pins as a first line of defense, then you'll have to worry about much worse!


----------

